# 1st Century AD Roman Fort



## Rosemary (Feb 8, 2008)

ScienceDaily (Feb. 5, 2008) — University of Exeter archaeologists have discovered a Roman fort in South East Cornwall, England. Dating back to the first century AD, this is only the third Roman fort ever to have been found in the county. The team believes its location, close to a silver mine, may be significant in shedding light on the history of the Romans in Cornwall.
Situated next to St Andrew’s Church, Calstock, the site is on top of a hill in an area known to have been involved with silver mining in medieval times. University archaeologists became interested in the site when they found references in medieval documents to the smelting of silver ‘at the old castle’ and ‘next to the church’ in Calstock.
The team conducted a geophysical survey, which clearly showed the outline of a feature that is a very similar shape to another Roman fort recently found near Lostwithiel. They started digging and uncovered the unique and instantly-recognisable shape of a Roman military ditch, confirming their find as a Roman fort.
The two other known sites of Roman forts in Cornwall are also in the South East of the county. One was discovered last year near Restormel Castle, Lostwithiel, and the other is at Nanstallon, near Bodmin. Both sites are close to mineral deposits in areas associated with tin mining.


_Great news!  I hope they find much in the way of 'finds' .  So, another fort to add to the map and my increased fascination with archaeology. _


Archaeologists Discover Roman Fort In Cornwall, England


----------



## The Ace (Feb 8, 2008)

As Cornwall was a major source of tin, it would certainly make sense for the Romans to exploit it, the attraction of silver would also make sense.  It's nice to be proven right.


----------



## Talysia (Feb 8, 2008)

Fascinating stuff, Rosie!  I love it when places like this are rediscovered.


----------

